# Hanging deer mount??



## jleo313 (Jan 25, 2008)

We recently moved and I am wanting to hang my mount over the limestone fireplace. What is the best way to hang the mount? I don't want to mess my fireplace up and don't want the mount to fall either.


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

drill a lag and bolt it strong--go at a slight downward angle for strength--make sure you have a good hanger bar on back of mount--even put a washer on ur bolt to go inside the hanger bar on mount at bolt. 

swamp


----------



## jleo313 (Jan 25, 2008)

What bit should I use? does it matter? what size lag bolt do you think is needed? I appreciate your feedback swampus, as does my wife who is leary about the whole idea.


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

all relative to the size of the mount--I would use a 1/4" to a 3/8" lag bolt if it is a heavy mount--also would put the hole in the morter and not the stone as to be able to cover it with a dab of morter afterwards if you decide to move it down the road.


----------



## wine6978 (Jun 2, 2010)

Just FYI, if you plan on using the fireplace then it is not a good idea to put the mount up there. It will ruin the mount.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

wine6978 said:


> Just FYI, if you plan on using the fireplace then it is not a good idea to put the mount up there. It will ruin the mount.


X2...WW


----------



## jleo313 (Jan 25, 2008)

I will remove the mount when we use the fireplace. Thanks for the replys and information. I am putting it up tonight using swampus's game plan.


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

where are pics of said "mount"?


----------



## copperhead (Mar 15, 2005)

I took a concrete drill bit and drilled into the concrete seam and the put a bolt into the hole. It's still hanging and that's been a few years back.


----------



## jleo313 (Jan 25, 2008)

*Forgot to put up the pic of the mount...*

Thanks for the help guy's...


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Beautiful Mount!!


----------



## jleo313 (Jan 25, 2008)

Swamp...Thanks for your help in this!! I used your advice and it worked great...strong hold and no cracking at the limestone.


----------



## Tommy2000 (Mar 23, 2008)

Looks great. Now hang a shotgun underneath it, preferably an old double barrel.


----------



## mad dog (Jun 16, 2008)

Looks good!!!


----------

